# Chasing the northern lights and fishing Norway



## mid4did (Oct 5, 2019)

We,ve had a great time and achieved all we set out to do on our Scandinavian trip.
Never saw any other brits the whole trip but it was popular with other campers.
I made a couple youtube vids today so here you go.
The northern lights from Laxforsen sweden down as far as Averoy on the Atlantic road.





A days drive along the Atlantic road stopping at Averoy for some fishing.


----------



## groyne (Oct 6, 2019)

> but it was popular with other campers.



At times in the 2nd video it looked like every other vehicle was a motorhome.


----------



## Makzine (Oct 6, 2019)

Wow! that’s on our bucket list


----------



## saxonborg (Oct 6, 2019)

Did you visit Saltstraumen?


----------



## mid4did (Oct 6, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> Did you visit Saltstraumen?


no we didn't but I just googled it and we'll do it next time ,hopefully.
To be fair we were just winging it with just a few objectives,dark clear skies and possible fishing spots,the Atlantic way drive was always in the back of my mind.I'd go further along that road next time.


----------



## mid4did (Oct 6, 2019)

groyne said:


> At times in the 2nd video it looked like every other vehicle was a motorhome.


It was surprising how popular it was at this time of the year,but we were only with other motorhomes on 1 or 2 overnight stops.
The start of this drive was Bergsøysundbrua Rasteplass 62.989839, 7.882516
I downloaded a garmin poi of norwegian rest areas last year and put them in autoroute,to plan the route.


----------



## saxonborg (Oct 6, 2019)

mid4did said:


> no we didn't but I just googled it and we'll do it next time ,hopefully.
> To be fair we were just winging it with just a few objectives,dark clear skies and possible fishing spots,the Atlantic way drive was always in the back of my mind.I'd go further along that road next time.


If you like fishing then the time to go and see the Saltstraumen eddy is at the incoming tide. The fjord entrance is very narrow and you see a bow wave of inrushing water additionally there is obviously a lot of disturbance on the sea bed and you get a lot of fish evidenced by the number of people fishing.


----------



## mid4did (Oct 7, 2019)

sounds a bit like the severn bore but with clear water ,cheers for that


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 9, 2019)

Made up for you, so glad you saw the lights 

we will be wandering around Scotland again this winter most likely hoping to catch a glimpse but so far we have only seen anything online.

enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## moonshadow (Oct 9, 2019)

mid4did said:


> We,ve had a great time and achieved all we set out to do on our Scandinavian trip.
> Never saw any other brits the whole trip but it was popular with other campers.
> I made a couple youtube vids today so here you go.
> The northern lights from Laxforsen sweden down as far as Averoy on the Atlantic road.
> ...


Am assuming you had special equipment for the time lapse? I didn't when we were there but managed some pretty good pics with my phone


----------



## mid4did (Oct 9, 2019)

moonshadow said:


> Am assuming you had special equipment for the time lapse? I didn't when we were there but managed some pretty good pics with my phone


I use a nikon D600 with a 14mm F2.8 lens for the wide angle shots and the timelapses.It has a built in intervolometer and timelapse function.I took some photos to get the right time of aperture opening then took a shot of about 6-10  seconds at iso 3200 every second.At 30 shots per second of timelapse.I set it for an hour to get about 50 seconds of timelapse video. 
Also used a nikon D5300 with a kit lens 18-55mm at 18mm to get some of the stills.
I got some nice software on the pc for joining and editing called movavi.
Definately not an expert just an amateur hobby.


----------



## mid4did (Oct 9, 2019)

The road trip was mostly from my nextbase dashcam with modified firmware to get rid of the nextbase logo.


----------



## kensowerby (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi.
The brits are few and far between up in Scandanavia, we spent June, July, August and part of September, from Varberg up through Sweden, Finland and into Norway, Kirkeness and the Russian check point, up to Ganvic and Sletness lighthouse, Hammerfest and the Lofoton Islands, Fjords and back into Sweden, we met one chap on his own with a camper, one young lady working in a cafe and a couple on holiday, 4 brits in a round trip of 9000 miles.
Fantastic area, and we were made welcome everwhere we went. just wish we had found this area many years ago.
DONT THINK ABOUT GOING, JUST GO, 
Ken


----------



## moonshadow (Oct 10, 2019)

mid4did said:


> I use a nikon D600 with a 14mm F2.8 lens for the wide angle shots and the timelapses.It has a built in intervolometer and timelapse function.I took some photos to get the right time of aperture opening then took a shot of about 6-10  seconds at iso 3200 every second.At 30 shots per second of timelapse.I set it for an hour to get about 50 seconds of timelapse video.
> Also used a nikon D5300 with a kit lens 18-55mm at 18mm to get some of the stills.
> I got some nice software on the pc for joining and editing called movavi.
> Definately not an expert just an amateur hobby.


You sound like an expert to me when I only used my iphone


----------



## mid4did (Oct 10, 2019)

moonshadow said:


> You sound like an expert to me when I only used my iphone


Youtube is your friend


----------



## mid4did (Oct 11, 2019)

kensowerby said:


> Hi.
> The brits are few and far between up in Scandanavia, we spent June, July, August and part of September, from Varberg up through Sweden, Finland and into Norway, Kirkeness and the Russian check point, up to Ganvic and Sletness lighthouse, Hammerfest and the Lofoton Islands, Fjords and back into Sweden, we met one chap on his own with a camper, one young lady working in a cafe and a couple on holiday, 4 brits in a round trip of 9000 miles.
> Fantastic area, and we were made welcome everwhere we went. just wish we had found this area many years ago.
> DONT THINK ABOUT GOING, JUST GO,
> Ken


Thats a great trip and so right.Everyone seems to speak english.As one girl who served me in a fuel station said "who wants to learn finnish" .
Limited in duration at the moment due to the OH's eye injection every 5 weeks for the last 7 months and counting.


----------

